# Tissot Gold Collection Pocketwatch



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I took this in a trade as a "wedding" watch. The previous owner bought it for a wedding, wore it once and it hasn't seen the light of day since! I can't find any hallmarks so the "gold" I think is plated. I took the back off, to find another back so didn't delve any further as I don't want to mark it. The movement ticks away sweetly and is keeping good time. Has anybody seen these before? Any info? I don't think that it will be a keeper as I'm more into 18-1900's pws.




























Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gold plate on Brass Mike......... nice thing though :yes:

I won't pester you for a price because i like the older ones too  American pocket watches, British with Liverpool windows....... anything glitzy!! lol.....


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

what a beauty


----------

